# Identified my Grapes - Isabella



## coboll2921 (Nov 4, 2013)

I did an intensive search on the internet to identify the grapes we picked and will be starting some plantings in Spring with them.

I believe they are Isabella. The story is that they were brought from Hungary to Wisconsin from an immigrant and were a cross between an American grape and European. I taste a slight hint of Concord and a strawberry taste. They grow abundantly and are nice and ripe. Now I'm ready to make wine with them. I have 140 lbs that are currently frozen with the stems on. My plan was to thaw them out and have them juiced.

Does anyone have a good wine recipe for using these grapes?

Help and thanks!


----------

